# Loddon House, Basingstoke



## marc (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there,

First time I visited a place which hadn't been done before! Or at least hadn't been urbexed, since the chavs took care of it with graffitis, a shame... Went there twice to get a few more roof shots the second time actually.

I leave it up to you to tell me whether it was a good find or not, but I enjoyed the roof sights very much: it was impressive to be up there!

Enough talking, here are the pics.

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/389647fbff9ac6475.jpg']





[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/389647fbff9b311dd.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/389647fbff9b6b77a.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/389647fbffdd6507a.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/389647fbffdda9e0a.jpg']




[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/389647fbffdde89ed.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/389647fbffebd65e7.jpg']



[/lb]

Cheers, Pipopo.


----------



## LargePig (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd say it was a good find 

Roof shots are cool.

I must pay more attention when driving about B'stoke  I never spot these places first 

Might check this place out!


----------



## ashless (Apr 9, 2008)

That first pic is the shizz! Loving it.....the people demand more!


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 9, 2008)

in the words of the legend that is borat. i like!!!


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 9, 2008)

Superb shots. Got many from the inside?


----------



## smileysal (Apr 10, 2008)

Love that first pic, love the colours, and the 3rd one, that looks like a 60's building, similar to the get carter car park in gateshead era.

And love the mural on the wall on the last pic.

Excellent find,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## chelle (Apr 10, 2008)

Always good to see pics of my home town....thanx for sharing.....lovely pics
Chelle


----------



## King Al (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice pics 1 + 2 are great


----------



## RayB-UK (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry if this is considered a "bump", but I spent 10 years in this building and had access to all areas.


----------

